# ISO meatloaf recipe w/hard boiled egg



## caseylee1980 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi im needing a hard egg in the middle meatloaf recipe plz kind of need it to have normal ingredints thanks


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, Casey.  I think you are referring to what my family calls "sinking an egg," which is meatloaf with one or two hard boiled eggs nestled in the ground meat/seasoned mixture.

You can use any meatloaf recipe you want.  The only thing that is different is that you need to put about one third to half your meat mixture in the bottom of the pan, then place one or two (depending on the size of the pan) peeled hard boiled eggs on top of that.  Pat the rest of the meatloaf mixture over the eggs and bake as usual.

When you are ready to serve the meatloaf, slice with a very sharp knife.  You will end up with a slice of egg in most slices of the meatloaf.


----------



## Morgoroth (Apr 15, 2012)

I used to love this recipe... Then I ate it in a foreign country were for some reason they used Olives, Hard Boiled Egg, and Spam to make it....

My suggestion, leave out the olives and spam.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2012)

Morgoroth said:


> I used to love this recipe... Then I ate it in a foreign country were for some reason they used Olives, Hard Boiled Egg, and Spam to make it....
> 
> My suggestion, leave out the olives and spam.


 
I have heard of so many things in the middle of meatloaf. From hard boiled eggs to aspargus. I have even seen it with the Italian flag in mind. Red peppers for the red and a green veggie for the green. I never did figure out how the yellow yolk of the egg figured into it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 18, 2012)

@ Casey Lee, 

Good Evening,

At one time there was very little or scant meat in the Campania west coast of Italy. When there was, the humbler cuts were transformed into delicious meat loaves, meat rolls and / or meatballs or stews. They are served hot and / or cold in Napoli. This dish is called: POLPETTONE RIPIENO which translates to: Beef & Sausage Roll with Proscuitto, Spinach, Provolone & Hard Boiled Eggs.

MEATLOAF ... 

The filling is prepared as follows: 375 degrees farenheit 

Bring 1/4 cup water to simmer in large pot and add spinach. Cover and cook just until wilted, tossing often, 3 minutes. 

Dry well on absorbent kitch towels.

Arrange the spinach over the ground meat covering completely.

Cover with proscuitto or other air dried ham. 

Arrange the provolone atop the proscuitto spaced apart.

Arrange the hard boiled eggs end to end, down the meatloaf layer.

Pinch the ends of the meatloaf just slightly, and place the top meatloaf layer on the bottom layer. 

Bake 1 hour at 375 degrees farenheit ... 

*** This can also be done with Italian sausages casings removed ...

Kind regards.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## MostlyWater (Apr 18, 2012)

I used to make that when we first got married; I think it's called a Dutch meatloaf.


----------

